# Who's Ready for March



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i cant wait for mid March to come around so I can jack up on a cobe

anybody else as excited as I am?


----------



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

The question should be who is not ready for March? I have two new custom rods and a VS ready to rip some cobe lips off! hope to see you out on the water brother!


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">I would be if I had a tower. Without a tower it?s tough!<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *MGuns (1/12/2010)*<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="COLOR: black">I would be if I had a tower. Without a tower it?s tough!<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>do like the rest of us and fish the pier :letsparty


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">If I still have my boat and don?t have tower I may see ya out there. I?m not against spending time on a pier. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't wait to fish everyday of APRIL!!!!!!!!!!! I hope we have a good run this year!


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be happy to see 70 degree temps. This Global Warming really SUCKS.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *sosmarine (1/12/2010)*I'll be happy to see 70 degree temps. This Global Warming really SUCKS.


I believe Al Gore was 100% backwards on his thinking


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

Hard to be excited when your pole is frozen. :letsdrink


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

just wear extra underwear, oh wait i thought you were talking about................


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

How many lemon fish were caught off the pensacola pier last year as compared to the previous 10 years?

Mark W


----------



## aerialjc (May 24, 2009)

I can't wait!My boat got a towermade and installed byBreeze Fabricators. I'm going to have to take the month off of work.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

I cant wait because I get to blow the head off of a gobbler!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea well Ifished 4 times in near perfect conditions and saw one undersized fish.The runs have been dwindling for years now. Maybe we can all take turns throwing on the 50 total fish that swim the beach in march 2010.

Mark W


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *markw4321 (1/12/2010)*Yea well Ifished 4 times in near perfect conditions and saw one undersized fish.The runs have been dwindling for years now. Maybe we can all take turns throwing on the 50 total fish that swim the beach in march 2010.
> 
> Mark W


yes it's not what it used to be but it's not as bad as you're putting it up to be


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Brandon

How old are you just curious? I am 47 so I am working with 35 years worth of personal data here. 

Mark


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

I just can't wait for the next Pier Rat vs Boater bashing thread. oke


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I am not ready for March. I'm itching for June. I require 90's for 

Highs and humidity off the charts.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

For the record not trying to be a smart azz,I was just being sarcastic as I amdisappointed at how the numbers of cobia in the migration have dwindled in my opinion - particularly in the last 10 years.I wish everyoneon the piers and in the boat towersa heavy run of cobia next march!:letsdrink 

mark W


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

they caught 57 or 58 fish off the pier last year.

the biggest one was 59 lbs. Im sorry brandon but mark is right, it sucks 

im still ready though...ive already sold a bunch of lures to people so i guess im not the only one

i should probly tie a few for myself


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

Mark is 100% correct. There used to be tons of ling swimming down the beaches like jacks. Well along came selling ling & they have all but dissapeared off the beach. 50# fish, up to $200.00. How can they survive agaisnt that odd. Only Dumb AS$es fish the bars for lings. The smart ones fish deep, Say 1/2 mile out or furthur. When you see a ling out there, chances are they will eat anything. When I had a boat, We almost never fished the Bar. All those fish have been Hammered, Ran over, molested, Broke off.I cant understand why they still come close. Ling Are in serious trouble, But because they are high $ fish, No one seems to care.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *King Crab (1/12/2010)*Mark is 100% correct. There used to be tons of ling swimming down the beaches like jacks. Well along came selling ling & they have all but dissapeared off the beach. 50# fish, up to $200.00. How can they survive agaisnt that odd. Only Dumb AS$es fish the bars for lings. The smart ones fish deep, Say 1/2 mile out or furthur. When you see a ling out there, chances are they will eat anything. When I had a boat, We almost never fished the Bar. All those fish have been Hammered, Ran over, molested, Broke off.I cant understand why they still come close. Ling Are in serious trouble, But because they are high $ fish, No one seems to care.




Well said Kenny:clap


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Also remember guys the water quality sucked last year with all the flood waters that came down from the MS river and blown over by relentless westerly winds all spring and early summer. I still managed 7 from my kayak including a 52"er 

We'll see about this year. It is kinda sad about the sales of them and that of course always resulting in a drive to harvest but one thing is for sure, when money talks it is spoken often even by those who were originally against it.


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

> *tunapopper (1/12/2010)*Also remember guys the water quality sucked last year with all the flood waters that came down from the MS river and blown over by relentless westerly winds all spring and early summer. I still managed 7 from my kayak including a 52"er
> 
> We'll see about this year. It is kinda sad about the sales of them and that of course always resulting in a drive to harvest but one thing is for sure, when money talks it is spoken often even by those who were originally against it.


 7 from a Kayak Is impressive! wait till you get a big one on! What then, Hit the beach?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

How much do you fish the pier Brandon? I fish it alot and am not being able to put a name with a face here. I cant wait though less school is gonna let me hit it hard this year!


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

You DON'T need a Tower ... gonna "Yak" it up all Spring !! :letsparty


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Well if ya'll like to fish a tower i'll be doing walk on charters again this year. Just let me know!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

whats this mythical cobia creature you all speak of?


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl21_lblFullMessage>Mark is 100% correct. There used to be tons of ling swimming down the beaches like jacks. Well along came selling ling & they have all but dissapeared off the beach. 50# fish, up to $200.00. How can they survive agaisnt that odd. Only Dumb AS$es fish the bars for lings. The smart ones fish deep, Say 1/2 mile out or furthur. When you see a ling out there, chances are they will eat anything. When I had a boat, We almost never fished the Bar. All those fish have been Hammered, Ran over, molested, Broke off.I cant understand why they still come close. Ling Are in serious trouble, But because they are high $ fish, No one seems to care. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


the master has spoken


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Freespool (1/12/2010)*How much do you fish the pier Brandon? I fish it alot and am not being able to put a name with a face here. I cant wait though less school is gonna let me hit it hard this year!


i havent much lately but im gona be hitting it hard come cobe season


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Well im sure I'll see you out there!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Freespool (1/12/2010)*Well im sure I'll see you out there!




Hell be the dude fishing on the west side :doh...Back runners oke


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

> *BigBrandon (1/12/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Freespool (1/12/2010)*How much do you fish the pier Brandon? I fish it alot and am not being able to put a name with a face here. I cant wait though less school is gonna let me hit it hard this year!
> ...


 Interesting Question. Who here has ever caught a leagleling off our piers?


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I might have to come out there and try this whole pier thing. is the offer still open for the "take a boat fishermen, pier fishing" sponsorship? and who's gonna sponsor me?


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

kenny you know my story :banghead


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Ill start it off I have and King Krab has caught 1 or 2 himselfoke


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblFullMessage>I might have to come out there and try this whole pier thing. is the offer still open for the "take a boat fishermen, pier fishing" sponsorship? and who's gonna sponsor me? </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


me john and tyler will sponser you josh


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

travis are you going to break the curse on that rod of yours this year


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Im damn sure gonna try! Ive caught a bunch of Tarpon and alot of offshore fish on it but it sure is good at letting those brown ones escape. It doesnt come on the boat anymore


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

that fish you hooked last year that reggie choked was an epic fail!

he was around the piling then it was like...see ya


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

travis , you are not allowed to bring that sorry ass rod with me


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

If you would have read the post i just put up it said that rod doesnt come on the boat anymore! Ill just throw one of yalls this year


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

> *Freespool (1/12/2010)*If you would have read the post i just put up it said that rod doesnt come on the boat anymore! Ill just throw one of yalls this year


thats fine , you need to sell it . quick


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

If it was not such a hard blank to find I would have been rid of it long ago! I am considering getting it rewrapped to try and get the bad ju ju off it


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

> *Freespool (1/12/2010)*If it was not such a hard blank to find I would have been rid of it long ago! I am considering getting it rewrapped to try and get the bad ju ju off it


 Krab wants to know if your going to catch a ling off the pier this year or just going to bow ride like last year?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Im going to fish the boat every day I can, Im not gonna lie


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *King Crab (1/12/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *tunapopper (1/12/2010)*Also remember guys the water quality sucked last year with all the flood waters that came down from the MS river and blown over by relentless westerly winds all spring and early summer. I still managed 7 from my kayak including a 52"er
> ...


Hell no I'm not hitting the beach, I hook and land all of mine from the yak.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

i cant wait for march. this super cold weather has me thinking bout it more than normal to. Kenny you know im workin on gettin one off the pier. looks like this year i will be fishing the pier, boat, and yak. might do a little off the beach to on the really clear days.


----------



## DJ's Mom (Oct 2, 2007)

I know I am not excited for the same reason u guys are for March, but I am getting MARRIED in March on Pcola Beach so I can't wait for it to be here!:letsparty Wave If u See Us!


----------



## hardyboy (Nov 18, 2009)

Being in the boat trailer business... we are anxiously awaiting warm weather. But no complaints... as it is COLD out right now and yet we are booked through the end of the month. That can only mean great things for March!



In addition to my love for all things boat-related... I am also a sucker for walking into my yard and seeing all my plants coming back from their winter hibernation. We grow a good-sized veggie garden year round... so I'll be ankle deep into tomato plants by then.



And finally... March puts me a little closer to meeting my 1st son... as he is scheduled to arrive towards the end of April.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *tunapopper (1/12/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *King Crab (1/12/2010)*
> ...


that pic looks like you just barely stuck em on that gaff shot


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh no Brandon, I hit him good behind the collar and after the 3-4 solid minutes of awhite-water filled, side-to-side rockin and rollin beating, this is where the hook was. Luckily I slashed his gills when he slowed and he was dead before the hook could completely tear out


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

are my eyes decieving me or is that a popper in its mouth?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Your eyes are correct.I have found that if a cobia is hungry he will attack a popper just as aggressive as anything else. Its also a hell of a lot more exciting watching him mow it down 8ft from the yak


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

ive always wanted to watch a cobe blow up on a popper

i also wana try a big banjo minnow on one


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Yep...all the cobias are gone...its nothing like the past. Dont go...they already said there are no more. Dont make me post my 09 model pics! Negative Nancys every year...save it man! I bet they used to catch alot of sailfish off the beach too huh!:moon


----------



## billfishintimecg (Feb 18, 2009)

F March. I want April.


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

> *[email protected] (1/13/2010)*Yep...all the cobias are gone...its nothing like the past. Dont go...they already said there are no more. Dont make me post my 09 model pics! Negative Nancys every year...save it man! I bet they used to catch alot of sailfish off the beach too huh!:moon


 First off Texan, Sail Fish arent swimming on top eating everythging throwed at them by boats. Sail fish dont win no 2 month tournament. Sail fish arent for $"Sale fish". Thats why they are around& ling are Vanishing!:banghead Your kidding right? So you think ling are abundant?:doh


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Its not that I think there are a ton of cobia swimming out there but I hate when people like me get all excited about the season and you come rain on the cobia parade! Make them illegal to sell! That would be fine with me...but just because its not the 90s doesnt mean we cant be excited for spring.


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

> *[email protected] (1/14/2010)*Its not that I think there are a ton of cobia swimming out there but I hate when people like me get all excited about the season and you come rain on the cobia parade! Make them illegal to sell! That would be fine with me...but just because its not the 90s doesnt mean we cant be excited for spring.


 Well, Get excited then. Have wet dreams about them. I used too. But reality set in. Maybe the fishin diffrent down to the east. No other fish is destroyed like ling are. My raining as you say is howi feel about their dissapearing with nothing being done about it. You dont seem to feel that way. Theres been plenty of fish over the years but less every year.I dont care about king mackeral, Bonitos, Etc. They arent Exploited like ling are. Someone has to take thier side. Dont get me wrong, I love ling Fishing. Just want my kids & grand kids to be able to catch them as I have. Ling were best in the 70's I think.I will Continue to rain On "Cobia fishing" untill something is done. I'm not a Cobia fisherman, I'm a ling Fisherman.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

You are raining on the wrong people!


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

> *[email protected] (1/14/2010)*You are raining on the wrong people!


 My mistake, Please guide me in the right direction.I just say howI feel about a fish that I loveIn trouble way more than Snapper or redfish. WhenI hear Talk of ling season, I get this way. I hopefully will one day feel the joy that some do for "Cobia Season"! Obviously 2 diffrent fish.


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

He is right, in my opinion ling are fished a little to heavy, i met a man a couple weeks ago on the peir and he told me that back in the 70's you didn't look for one or two fish, you looked for that wad of hundreds and you could just pick the one you wanted. now on a weekend there may be hundreds of boats 200 feet apart going up en down the beach and the peirs may be filled. I love ling fishing and so does all you other guys but it realy sucks when you go a day or two without even seeing a fish thats when you may relize that there not as abundant as every1 thinks.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i agree with zack and kenny...i get excited every year but then i think about how many less fish are we going to see this year. it really sucks


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

ill second that motion--- not as many as there use to b and i get blamed for it


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

nobody back in the day did anything wrong. every person on the pier would have done the exact same thing if there were as many fish. another thing that hasnt helped much are the hundred + thousand dollar tournements that happen every year...and the fact that you can get at least 3.50 a pound if not more per fish...all that stuff didnt happen back in the day


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

ur right ben make it artifical lures only would save a lot of them


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i think so also frank

alot of big fish would get to live...but that wouldnt be fair for most people on boats


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

u couldnt police it enough u always going to have cheaters--- i never used a live bait unit the early 90s all the fish i caught was on jigs


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

They are getting hammered more than they used to. More people fish now then there was fishing in the 70's. Just in the past few years the ling fishing has gotten a little tougher and some of it has to do with the guys down the coast fishing for them now. From my understanding, down south along the coast not many people fished for ling. Now there are just as many boats out there as here. It also doesn't help at all that these other assholes go out and catch them and hammer them and sell them without a license, illegal. SOme of them around here got caught but its not just the assholes around here that is going on all down the coast. They are in the top 2 of my favorite fish to target and i love it. I just hope it stays the same as it is and doesn't get worse. Isnt ling like dolphin? All dolphin do is migrate, eat, spawn. Another old timer told me ling was pretty much the same way.

Now for last year like Tx said it was a bad year with all the rain, and rivers dumping. Water being real dirty. Hell i know a couple guys you others are speaking of that fish the tourneys that didn't enter one tournament last year. A couple of them only fished a couple times. Yes the tourneys dont help but when we fished the tourney we only targeted the bigger fish and didn't keep any small or medium fish.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

We tournament fish every year and hard by the way. I think in our case we help the population. My example is if it is only WayneO and myself (80 % of April) we don't kill small fish. We tag them. Sure in the first week we will kill 40 and 50 #'ers so we can enjoy the meat. After that we are looking for the upper 80's and up. We will pass over most fish under 50 pounds because if we are fighting a smaller fish we might miss the shot at a much larger fish. We also hardly ever come home with a limit of fish (two). The reason for that is if we have one fish on the boat we are only allowed one more fish. We will hold out for a large fish. Most times that does not happen and we come home with one fish although we would have passed up another legal fish in hopes for that big one. So in a way that helps the population. If we were not in tourny we would kill the first 2 fish and be done with it. Therefore getting our limit every time we could. So i think that helps the population also.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *atlast740 (1/14/2010)*ill second that motion--- not as many as there use to b and i get blamed for it


Ill be swinging by your house tomorrow to pick up some goodies! You need to get out of bed...you cant be sleeping until 10...heck you beat me to the pier in April!


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

I say turn the main st. plant into a ling hatchery and aquarium! If that doesn't go along with a maritime museum I don't know what does? Just let those little brown guys swim out the same pipe the turds do in the middle of the bay!

with the 14 tanks already there it would be the largest aquarium in the world by volume


----------



## Saltlife (Sep 21, 2008)

Sure there are less fish than there used to be, and sure something should be done. But if fishing for them is so stupid because there is not as many ling as there used to be then don't fish!!!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I love how the boats get blamed for the depletion of ling. I have heard countless stories on the pier of when they caught so many they were stacked like cordwood and yall couldnt give them away but Im sure that has nothing to do with the decline in population.i say kill em all!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Saltlife (1/15/2010)*Sure there are less fish than there used to be, and sure something should be done. But if fishing for them is so stupid because there is not as many ling as there used to be then don't fish!!!


x2

if its that bad then dont worry about fishing for them


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_lblFullMessage>I love how the boats get blamed for the depletion of ling. I have heard countless stories on the pier of when they caught so many they were stacked like cordwood and yall couldnt give them away but Im sure that has nothing to do with the decline in population.i say kill em all!


and guess how there were that many? there were hardly any boats...fast forward to today and wow there are 100 boats east and west of the pier on every calm day in april...and people on the pier are lucky to see 3 or 4 fish all day. i hope you understand what im saying


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

The boats do make it tougher fishing these days but over the years it is not solely there fault. All 3 main piers used to kill thousands of ling every year back in the day so its there fault to. I promise you more fish are let go off the boat than on the pier too. Im sick of hearing how boat fisherman suck cause I fish BOTH alot.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

put it this way... on the pier the fish have to come to you. on a boat you can go to the fish. you tell me which one has a better chance of catching fish


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

That was not my point at all you obviously didnt read my post. I said that pier guys can't solely blame the boats for the decline they played a part in it


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i did read your post...it isnt that hard to understand

there were ling everywhere back in the day and once they got a price on their head from all the tournaments, it has been a downhill ride from there...yes the people on the pier had somewhat of a part in the whole thing but the boats are what did them in


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Im not gonna argue with tyou about this! You ahve been brainwashed from standing on the pier. Im gonna continue to fish both of them and Ill Kill everyone I catch boat or pier within my limits. For now Im going oysterin!


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

dam it, why did you start this so early?


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

> *Freespool (1/15/2010)*Im not gonna argue with tyou about this! You ahve been brainwashed from standing on the pier. Im gonna continue to fish both of them and Ill Kill everyone I catch boat or pier within my limits. For now Im going oysterin!


 You are obviously confused! If you think that anyPier fishermen has depleted any fish population you have been brainwashed yourself!A FISH HAS TO SWIM TO THE PIER!:banghead a "BOAT' KILLS THEM BEFORE THEY GET THERE! Sorry Brotha, You have no grounds for this disscussion! Kill them all! Keep doing what your doing! Sell em all! Your kids one day will ask you what happened to them. What will you say? The Piers did it?:nonono Piers are merely Messingers of whats not hapening or What is happening. Deny it if you want. Blame us if you want, But Kharma will prevail.:angel What would happen to Deer, Squirrells, rabbits if you could get $4.00 a pound? good by!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Aren't you the big guy that's always drunk, holding a 30" cobia on thepensacola pier... dead? When tournament fishing, less cobia die for reasons already mentioned. If you're in the finger pointin mood, then point west to LA where there is no vessel limit, and cobia go to spawn. Also fish move in cycles, from my understanding fishing in the late 80's was worse than now. I've never seen 100's of boats out fishing for cobia in any one day. I'm not saying there aren't less fish, or their isn't more pressure, there is. I believe it should be a 40" min. and 3 per vessel with no sale, but that's not happening any time soon, there's too many snapper in jepardy.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Ofcourse there are less fish! I know quite a few boats thatsell them under the table to returaunts to pay for gas to support thier tournament habits and yeah its very F***ed up! You guys are worrying about pointing fingers, you should be worring about cobia becoming "The next red Snapper"!!!!


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl26_lblFullMessage>Ofcourse there are less fish! I know quite a few boats thatsell them under the table to returaunts to pay for gas to support thier tournament habits and yeah its very F***ed up! You guys are worrying about pointing fingers, you should be worring about cobia becoming "The next red Snapper"!!!!
> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


couldnt say it any better


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *BlueH20Fisher (1/16/2010)*Aren't you the big guy that's always drunk, holding a 30" cobia on thepensacola pier... dead? When tournament fishing, less cobia die for reasons already mentioned. If you're in the finger pointin mood, then point west to LA where there is no vessel limit, and cobia go to spawn. Also fish move in cycles, from my understanding fishing in the late 80's was worse than now. I've never seen 100's of boats out fishing for cobia in any one day. I'm not saying there aren't less fish, or their isn't more pressure, there is. I believe it should be a 40" min. and 3 per vessel with no sale, but that's not happening any time soon, there's too many snapper in jepardy.


You obviously know who he is..Thats a pretty pussy thing to say over a computer..Kenny like my dad works very hard and has entitled himself to how many ever Buschs he wants to drink..I do agree with Mr. Scott..A lot has been done to tag and research these fish but when you have daily prizes and such thats not good..


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Actually I wasn't sure if it was him, but now I am. I would say the same thing to his face if he were talking the BS he is on here. Blaming everyone else for killing all the cobia and he's holding a fish that can't be leagal. "Practice what you preach." I'm not judging him for drinking beer, or for his work ethic, I was describing him, and accurately so it would seem.You knew who I was talking about without me knowing his name.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i know what picture you are talking about

that fish is legal but it dosnt appear that way

you have to remeber how big kenny is, id say 6'7 -6'8 maybe more

just remeber that when you decide to tell that to his face because he can probly throw you off the pier with one arm...


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

> *BlueH20Fisher (1/16/2010)*Aren't you the big guy that's always drunk, holding a 30" cobia on thepensacola pier... dead? When tournament fishing, less cobia die for reasons already mentioned. If you're in the finger pointin mood, then point west to LA where there is no vessel limit, and cobia go to spawn. Also fish move in cycles, from my understanding fishing in the late 80's was worse than now. I've never seen 100's of boats out fishing for cobia in any one day. I'm not saying there aren't less fish, or their isn't more pressure, there is. I believe it should be a 40" min. and 3 per vessel with no sale, but that's not happening any time soon, there's too many snapper in jepardy.


 Your pretty funny! If You or anybody catches me killing an Illeagle fish, call everybody.that fish by the way weighd 28 #s. Not nothing to talk about untill you said something. If your somebody like you think you are, I'll fish besideyou, We'll see how it goes & who's on the fish. I may know you & You havent said or done anything but run that yap! You wont ever see a illeagle fish hit the deck with me around. Word to yo Motha!Its on! Who Blue you.I've seen a 100 boats out there! Cutting the pier off for fish smaller than the pic your talking about. Who blue!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

A hundred, not hundreds, there's a difference. I don't know you, I fish on okaloosa, and on boats. I've been to pensacola once or twice, don't know if I saw you or not. As for casting further, yea you got me beat, as for the rest of it, I don't know. I'ts not a casting competition on okaloosa. I'll take your word that fish was 28# because I wasn't there, but it reminded of a catfish out of a farm pond. Your bitching about fish poulations now, yet you were probably one of the ones that used to "stack "em like cord wood, back in the day." Now you want something done about it, and for younger guys like me (25)who weren't able to fish back in the mid 90's, to be heald accountable for fish depletion, and for building the fishery back up.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

March is when I change my lifestyle!!! I have to be serious and proper all Winter long. But when March hits!!!!!!!! Hold on, I get to grow my hair out quit shaving and fish everyday from March till October... 

So hell yeah I'm ready for March!!!!! North Georgia sucks. I'm ready to come home.


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

> *BlueH20Fisher (1/17/2010)*A hundred, not hundreds, there's a difference. I don't know you, I fish on okaloosa, and on boats. I've been to pensacola once or twice, don't know if I saw you or not. As for casting further, yea you got me beat, as for the rest of it, I don't know. I'ts not a casting competition on okaloosa. I'll take your word that fish was 28# because I wasn't there, but it reminded of a catfish out of a farm pond. Your bitching about fish poulations now, yet you were probably one of the ones that used to "stack "em like cord wood, back in the day." Now you want something done about it, and for younger guys like me (25)who weren't able to fish back in the mid 90's, to be heald accountable for fish depletion, and for building the fishery back up.


 The 90's as You say is not the Era that ling was good in!:banghead It was the 70's & earlier. When there was no boats or tournaments after them. Yes there were maybe 10 boats on the horizon. Now, Tons of boats everywhere like a parade. Actually last year was less boats due to weather conditions, Fuel prices, & the economy. Less boats entered in tournys last year. Like I've said before, No pier on the gulf coast has put a Dent inor hurt any fish population! Piers are Merely Messingers of whats is or isnt happening on the beach. Fish have to swim by the pier to get caught. You have only that 1 chance to catch it, not chase it down for a hour if needed to get it to eat or snatch it. I've known of reports of boats snatching large turtles , "Logerheads" the big black ones to catch the fish off it when ever it comes up to breath. Those kinda acts are whats depleting the stock for tourny reasons & selling them reasons. Years ago If they didnt eat, Go catch another 1. Now when a boat decides to let a fish go, The next boat is right there to attack it ! After years of this, They are in seriuos trouble. We are affecting thier migratory path by the amounts being caught. We cant keep doing this. I'm all for a slot size on them & making them a game fish. If you want your kids to be able to catch them on the beach in the future, We had better wisen up.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

This is going no where, but I'll play cause I'm bored and there's no fishing on TV. Isaid 90's cause it's recent enough to be relevant. 200 years ago buffalo roamed the great plains. It's not realistic to compare the 60's, when Frank Helton and "Live eel Lloyd" were the only two guys out in a boat on most given days, to today. Cobia were trash back then, "bottom feeders that would eat anything." Not many people even knew about the migration back then. Frank told me he never even knew what a cobia was till his early twenties or something. He said he'd be on the beach with his dad pompano fishing, and his dad would yell to get out of the water cause the sharks were comming again, talking about wads of cobia. I hope Frank doesn't mind me quoting him on here. I bet when the limit was 2/person and you caught one on the pier, that you didn't leave cause you had enough fish to eat. As far as being worried about bodily harm over a few words... I'm not, and I'll fish next to your tired, blurred eyes all day, as long as it's fair I mean first shot.


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

> *BlueH20Fisher (1/17/2010)*This is going no where, but I'll play cause I'm bored and there's no fishing on TV. Isaid 90's cause it's recent enough to be relevant. 200 years ago buffalo roamed the great plains. It's not realistic to compare the 60's, when Frank Helton and "Live eel Lloyd" were the only two guys out in a boat on most given days, to today. Cobia were trash back then, "bottom feeders that would eat anything." Not many people even knew about the migration back then. Frank told me he never even knew what a cobia was till his early twenties or something. He said he'd be on the beach with his dad pompano fishing, and his dad would yell to get out of the water cause the sharks were comming again, talking about wads of cobia. I hope Frank doesn't mind me quoting him on here. I bet when the limit was 2/person and you caught one on the pier, that you didn't leave cause you had enough fish to eat. As far as being worried about bodily harm over a few words... I'm not, and I'll fish next to your tired, blurred eyes all day, as long as it's fair I mean first shot.


 Nobody mentioned the 60's Or 200 years ago. Im saying whats happening now& why that is! Why that IS! I thought that what this is about. Bring it on, if your old enough to have a beer, Bring that too! I can fish besides the best ling fishermen & have for a long time. Even they are vulnerable to not catching the fish. Hopefully there will be some. Maybe we can have pier tournaments to see who's best. Not first shot, best shot! Who hooks , lands the fish on average. Im sure there are plenty ready to play! Some from South Fla. Come up & are real good.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Im gonna have to disagree that piers havent hurt them as well as boats, You said there werent many boats back in the day so who was killing them all? The pier. I have heard plenty of stories of piers killing the hell out of them back in the day and im sure that took its toll on the fishery as well as the boats its not one groups fault


----------



## MARLIN DOG (Oct 13, 2008)

Who is ready for APRIL???


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

So how do I catch one of them there "ling"? Get 40lb power pro, a 3.5oz jig and a case ofbusch lightand sit back and wait until everyone gets excited??? Anyone who doesnt want first shot thinks that way because they suck! First shot catches more fish. PERIOD! Show your skill by spotting the fish and catching it. Every year same debates... I agree regs should be changed. 40" 3 per vessel gulf wide.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Too dang windy in March and April. I am ready for June.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

As for me I'll be placing candles around a cobia rod and lures, sacrificing an eel or two,and doing a dance to the cobia gods to save us from the hunts of last couple of years. Maybe we could all gather and bless our gear and boats in our quest for that mystical fish that makes us fightcold winds and waves and bad water, with much of the same obsession of an alcoholic or crack addict. As for the bounty on their heads, maybe some should look in the mirror and look at the price tournaments put on them. 

P.S. Can I get an amen from others in the crab cruncher congregation?

Chris


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Its amazing to me how much arguing this has caused. 

I like catching cobia alright but they are far from my favorite. I can't wait 'til its hotter than hell and I've got a pod of 100+lb silver kings in from of my kayak. Thats what gets me going


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

> *[email protected] (1/17/2010)*So how do I catch one of them there "ling"? Get 40lb power pro, a 3.5oz jig and a case ofbusch lightand sit back and wait until everyone gets excited??? Anyone who doesnt want first shot thinks that way because they suck! First shot catches more fish. PERIOD! Show your skill by spotting the fish and catching it. Every year same debates... I agree regs should be changed. 40" 3 per vessel gulf wide.


 prove it. prove first shot catches more fish, if a fish is comingtowards the pier, luck that that is. How can you Prove fist shot catches more fish. You cant! Ps. Thats Busch by the way, Not light. We just need to see. See how many OIP catches thisNext yearwith FS. Then compair that with Navarre. That would be in 2011. This year Navarre wont be ready to out do you. Pensacola always caught more Ling than OIP Didnt they? We didnt have that rule. Show my skills, Show yours! Ive caught plenty over the years seeing them first as well. You fish your way, i'll fish mine.I Apologise to Who started this thread. It had nothing to do with First shot or How many ling there are or arent. OrWho's the biggest AH. Obviously theresmore than me.Freespool, No offense brotha but you are wrong. When you get a little older your tune will change. Dont believe what your being told. Piers do not hurt any fish population, never have, Never will. How many ling were caught on p-bch pier last year? How many were caught in your boat last year? How many were kept? Do the math. Never deny facts to prove someone wrong. Facts dont lie. Again Big Brandon, I apologize this went this way. See you on the pier! Bring Beer!:letsdrink


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I am going to bust some Cobra's A$$ this year in the Yak !!! :letsdrink


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I guarantee you OIP has a higher catch percentage for every cobia that comes through! Pcola catches more because of the location...not style of fishing. The contours on the ocean floor and location in relation to the passes is why pcola and navarre do better that OIP. You guys can get away with bombing fish because you see more! As for the Tarpon...I hope the piers are prepared to see a bunch of yaks cutting them off before they get to the piers =) If you cant beat them join em! Just so Im not derailing I am ready for March!


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

> *[email protected] (1/18/2010)*I guarantee you OIP has a higher catch percentage for every cobia that comes through! Pcola catches more because of the location...not style of fishing. The contours on the ocean floor and location in relation to the passes is why pcola and navarre do better that OIP. You guys can get away with bombing fish because you see more! As for the Tarpon...I hope the piers are prepared to see a bunch of yaks cutting them off before they get to the piers =) If you cant beat them join em! Just so Im not derailing I am ready for March!


 I dont know about down there but the tarpon this way are squiddish to say the least. Why do we bomb fish? We can cast perfectly. Thats just a first shoters excuse to have it. After a bad first shot last year my lure landed 2" from its head, Some onesaid, You Bombed him! While jacking I said, Sure did!:shedevil Yakers, Please stay out of pier range!:angel


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

> *Pourman1 (1/18/2010)*I am going to bust some Cobra's A$$ this year in the Yak !!! :letsdrink


I take it that was directed at me????

Either way I can't freakin wait til March!:letsdrink


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ NO , it's an inside joke with some friends ... years ago during Summer (Tourist season) , some friends and I were having Lunch at The Point Restaurant after Surfing ... if you've been there , they display the fresh catches on a chalkboard ... they had "Ling / Cobia" written on their chalkboard , and some Tourists that were sitting behind us read the sign out loud to each other ... one of them said " King Cobra" ?? ... we heard them and had a laugh about it ... when the server came to take our order , I ordered the King Cobra blackened :letsdrink ... the people behind us were like WTF ?? ... best King Cobra sandwich I ever had :hungry


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

> *Pourman1 (1/18/2010)*^^ NO , it's an inside joke with some friends ... years ago during Summer (Tourist season) , some friends and I were having Lunch at The Point Restaurant after Surfing ... if you've been there , they display the fresh catches on a chalkboard ... they had "Ling / Cobia" written on their chalkboard , and some Tourists that were sitting behind us read the sign out loud to each other ... one of them said " King Cobra" ?? ... we heard them and had a laugh about it ... when the server came to take our order , I ordered the King Cobra blackened :letsdrink ... the people behind us were like WTF ?? ... best King Cobra sandwich I ever had :hungry


Thats pretty funny! I order my king cobra in a brown bag 32oz.:letsdrink and then :sick

For a second I was like dang what i say, seen' how I'm the only one on here that I know of that fishes out of a cobra


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

> *Pourman1 (1/18/2010)*^^ NO , it's an inside joke with some friends ... years ago during Summer (Tourist season) , some friends and I were having Lunch at The Point Restaurant after Surfing ... if you've been there , they display the fresh catches on a chalkboard ... they had "Ling / Cobia" written on their chalkboard , and some Tourists that were sitting behind us read the sign out loud to each other ... one of them said " King Cobra" ?? ... we heard them and had a laugh about it ... when the server came to take our order , I ordered the King Cobra blackened :letsdrink ... the people behind us were like WTF ?? ... best King Cobra sandwich I ever had :hungry


 one day on the pier a tourist asked, "Imagine that" whats a cobra? Is it a fish? Weloao! The name stuck ever since. When tourist ask what kinda fishing are we doing? I say, Cobra! Whats even funnier is they believe us.:doh


----------

